# Alaskans Gone Wild.......errr nutty or something



## AKD (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello everybody
We have grown tired of the cold winters.....too much wood cutting and too much beer consumption, kinda ruining my girlish figure, so sayeth the soon to be 1st mate.
We bought a 41 oi this past summer and I have spent the last 2 month's fixing' refitting and cursing. I know river boats and I know they do require one to "bust out another thousand" Well I've found that this piggy is hungry. Learning the hard way. 
Found this sight and enjoy the info. Even spent an evening lifting 12 ounce weights reading about Jeff and the feller with the 33 oi going at it. Entertaining yet full of info.
Anyway, glad to be here and hopefully I can contribute some knowledge to help others avoid some mistakes I have made.

Over and out.
Darren


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I originally misread cursing for cruising, which got my attention in Alaska this time of year. Let us know what you've been doing to your boat. Safety is mandatory. Second behind that is getting out sailing your boat, when the weather turns. Refits can be endless, literally. Sail, fix, upgrade, repeat. 

Again, welcome. BTW, you can only be Over or Out, not both. It's a little peeve of mine.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Setting course for a warmer climate is a capital plan. Although I don't know how you expect that will reduce beer consumption.


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

PhilCarlson said:


> Setting course for a warmer climate is a capital plan. Although I don't know how you expect that will reduce beer consumption.


Yes,I wondered at his thoughts,I have been in Mexico for four days and consumed more beer than in the last two years,,for hydration purposes of course..man is it hot here.....Ralph


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome aboard. 

Gary and I have gone at it for years now on a broad range of topics, Out Islands being one of the less critical ones. I think we reached general agreement that the OI 33 works well for him and for many like minded people. Compared to other choices that are out there it may not offer much performance or a particularly exemplary build quality, but not everyone cares about performance or build quality. 

Jeff


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Darren. Hope you make it through the winter. Here in California, we consider anything less than 70 degrees to be cold (just kidding). Have fun with the refit. Yes, Blow Out Another Thousand, and pass the beer. It's got to be Beer-Thirty somewhere!!


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Scotty C-M said:


> Hi Darren. Hope you make it through the winter. Here in California, we consider anything less than 70 degrees to be cold (just kidding). Have fun with the refit. Yes, Blow Out Another Thousand, and pass the beer. It's got to be Beer-Thirty somewhere!!


As a Midwesterner happily transplanted to Florida, I get no end of grief from my "up nort" friends when I complain about freezing my ass off at 45F.

Since "cold" is a generally a subjective term I have devised a way to objectively and scientifically quantify conditions that are "cold." First, one examines the temperature in Farenheit (doesn't work in Celcius), then compares it to one's age in years. If your age in years is greater than the temperature in F, then it is cold. (but you needn't feel cold)

If the numbers are the same, then it is almost cold, or still cold, depending on the temperature trend over time.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

70 degrees on the water in south florida with wind means light fleece or rain jacket.
Acclimation


----------



## AKD (Feb 26, 2019)

You guys are correct on the cold part. As long as it is zero or above that's only hoodie weather at home. Below that out comes the Carhart unless cutting wood, then its still hoodie weather. If its real cold then down comes some trees...add a few tires then diesel. Wala...instant t shirt weather. Its a whole different world down here in the lower 48 or as we call it "Outside"
Been sweating but I am very conscious of staying hydrated... My arms and liver are sore from lifting weights😀


----------



## MKeila (Mar 9, 2019)

I guess boating is extremely hard in your area.


----------

